# all my unit destroyed or explode automatically!!!!



## kanagarajghost2 (Jun 18, 2005)

im playing c&c generals zero hour in skirmish then suddenly all my units were destroyed or killed oe explodes once i built the barracks why? how to fix the problems????????????


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Are you sure its not supposed to happen? Check the manual. 

If its not, then I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

This was something built into the C&C games from quite early on (Red Alert 1 I think) - normally when you've got either an illegal copy of the game or cracked it.

This also happenned when trying to use more than two people on a network game with the same CD key. 

If you do have a real copy of the game, then you may want to try a full uninstall followed by a full reinstall of the game, as you may have managed to corrupt your registry entries pertaining to the game. If this doesn't work, you should try a registry cleaning tool between the uninstall and the reinstall - try something like Registry Mechanic.


----------

